# Miter saws



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a tough decision to make. I had my eyes on the Makita 10 inch slider for about a month now but walking through home dumpo, I noticed they had a dewalt slider with a stand for free! And what killed me even more was that neither hd or lowes had any Makita saws on display. 
So I guess the real question is do I go with the Makita sight unseen or the dewalt with free stand?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Bosch


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

wooddan said:


> I have a tough decision to make. I had my eyes on the Makita 10 inch slider for about a month now but walking through home dumpo, I noticed they had a dewalt slider with a stand for free! And what killed me even more was that neither hd or lowes had any Makita saws on display.
> So I guess the real question is do I go with the Makita sight unseen or the dewalt with free stand?


Go blue and never look back at yellow again


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

I can head up to the tool store that isn't the big box store and I know they'll have a Makita. But with dewalt dangling that free stand in front of my face its hard to resist.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

wooddan said:


> I can head up to the tool store that isn't the big box store and I know they'll have a Makita. But with dewalt dangling that free stand in front of my face its hard to resist.


Is it the 780 or the 718?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I know that the next mitre saw I get will bethe MakLS1016L.
There's a decent review here: http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/makita-ls1016l-review-62133/

And user TFB Ghost has some words to say about it as well, hit him up with a PM.
I say pick the Makita, save your nickels to get the stand you want, and not the one that's available with the DW.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

It was the 10 inch slider 717 I believe


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

wooddan said:


> It was the 10 inch slider 717 I believe


That's gotten good reviews on amazon and by guys here. I own the 718 and wish I had the 780. I haven't owned any Makita, so I can't say anything against or for them.

As a side note... I wouldnt base my next saw purchase only on a free stand...


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

Good point im not really basing it on the stand as much as im wondering if the Makita is that much better than a dewalt. I think I need to get my hands on the Makita and see how it feels before I make my choice. Im just trying to get some others views


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

One Vote for dewalt . I bought the 780 and have to say its working pretty good .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

The dewalt stands are junk, just an FYI. So don't buy a saw because of a free stand. But I have a 717 even though I'm a Makita guy. I'll get a mikita some day.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> The dewalt stands are junk, just an FYI. So don't buy a saw because of a free stand. But I have a 717 even though I'm a Makita guy. I'll get a mikita some day.


What's the beef with the stands .


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> The dewalt stands are junk, just an FYI. So don't buy a saw because of a free stand. But I have a 717 even though I'm a Makita guy. I'll get a mikita some day.


Really? I think that stand is pretty nice.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> What's the beef with the stands .


They fall apart. Not very easy to set up by yourself. The handle is useless. 

I have a relatively new one if your interested :laughing: I just got a porter cable for 60 buck on sale at blows. And I really like it. Pull a lever and it springs open. And pull the lever and push down and it turns into a dolly. We will see if it lasts though.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure why you cant set it up by yourself . Lay it face down open legs and flip over . My only problem with them is the feet on them . The black caps never like to stay on unless there glued on . Other then that I think it's top stand in the market for price .


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

The stand is decent, but the Makita is a very nice saw. The old DW saws were nice, but the new ones get very mixed review. I haven't tried the 717, but am not impressed with the 718/780. Off the top of my head, I think the only DW tool I would buy would be the DW744, which is the portable jobsite table saw.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

MKnAs Dad said:


> The stand is decent, but the Makita is a very nice saw. The old DW saws were nice, but the new ones get very mixed review. I haven't tried the 717, but am not impressed with the 718/780. Off the top of my head, I think the only DW tool I would buy would be the DW744, which is the portable jobsite table saw.


I have a 745 table saw, Its never let me down,


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a 745 table saw, Its never let me down,
> 
> View attachment 90914


Just don't do anything "crazy" with it. :whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> Just don't do anything "crazy" with it. :whistling


It going on 2 years old, when we get crazy we use my old belt driven craftsman


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

wooddan said:


> I have a tough decision to make. I had my eyes on the Makita 10 inch slider for about a month now but walking through home dumpo, I noticed they had a dewalt slider with a stand for free! And what killed me even more was that neither hd or lowes had any Makita saws on display.
> So I guess the real question is do I go with the Makita sight unseen or the dewalt with free stand?



I have a Dewalt 8 1/4" slider, that I use on "smaller" trim jobs.

Works great!

If I'm doing more "built in cabinetry", or stuff that I know the 8 1/4" won't handle for trim...the 12" slider, works even better.

Just don't try to "cross train" with theses saws:

What I mean by that is, don't pick a saw that can do what you need it to do for framing AND trim.

You will spend so much "down time" doing the blade change game that it won't be worth it.

I spent the money over 10 years ago on the Dewalt 12" slider, and I can count on ONE hand how many times I've used it to cut 4 x 4 wolm. post.

I'm not here to wave the Dewalt flag, hell, I'm surprised no one has metioned the Kapex yet.:blink:

It depends what you want the saw to do.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> It going on 2 years old, when we get crazy we use my old belt driven craftsman


well, your definition of crazy, and my definition of crazy might be two different things. :shifty:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> well, your definition of crazy, and my definition of crazy might be two different things. :shifty:


Must be. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Have you considered the Bosch? I really like my 12" slider with the gravity rise stand.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's the Bosch 10" slider


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's the Bosch 10" slider
> 
> You work for Bosch now, Mike?
> 
> :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been diggin on the bosch tools here lately. I can see how someone could think I'm a bosch salesman. :whistling:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I've been diggin on the bosch tools here lately. I can see how someone could think I'm a bosch salesman. :whistling:


I was just bustin you're stones...

...just don't tell me you got talked into any of those drills.

:whistling:jester:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Must be. :laughing:


I learned the hard way, long ago, that my "expectations" of $100 benchtop saws of any flavor, were WAY too high.

:beta1:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've had a Makita LS1013 for about 10 years. It remains solid and smooth, despite having taken a real beating. 

It's been on a WorkMate most of that time. Lousy dust collection.

Overall an outstanding machine.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Here's the deal. 

That stand is either long and sorta heavy, or short and half as heavy and half as useful (so so on the useful, it's been my stand for the last 5+ years) and either way you are going to have to carry your saw to set-up. And then come back to get the stand, and carry that.

That's a whole lot of carrying.

I don't recommend the stand as the best miter saw solution, just the cheapest.

I feel the same way about the saws, are you after the cheapest or the best? DeWalt or Makita?

(And I have been running a DeWalt saw for the last 15, they do make solid stuff just no frills)


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> I spent the money over 10 years ago on the Dewalt 12" slider, and I can count on ONE hand how many times I've used it.


Same here, maybe two hands though. But it is there when you need it.

As far as the stand goes, mine is very old and has been to a lot of jobs. it is very portable. All in all not bad. Don't think it is for every day heavy duty use.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I've had a Makita LS1013 for about 10 years. It remains solid and smooth, despite having taken a real beating.
> 
> It's been on a WorkMate most of that time. Lousy dust collection.
> 
> Overall an outstanding machine.


I had the LS1013FL and it was prob my next best saw after the Kapex. Wish I had bought the 12" version over the Bosch axial glide. The makita was a a vastly better saw in almost every respect over the Bosch. The 1013 is also nicer than the 1016.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I own the dw708. Awesome saw for the price if you can find them. 

The dw saw and stand combo is a real good deal though. 

Dont get the stand with the wheels though. Feels super chinsey


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> I learned the hard way, long ago, that my "expectations" of $100 benchtop saws of any flavor, were WAY too high.
> 
> :beta1:


I remember long ago being able to find a table saw for a 100, they are close to 400


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

tenon0774 said:


> I have a Dewalt 8 1/4" slider, that I use on "smaller" trim jobs.
> 
> Works great!
> 
> ...


That is the best advise yet. Buy a saw for every use not a swiss army knife saw. IT may get it done but it won't be efficient.

Cole


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cole82 said:


> That is the best advise yet. Buy a saw for every use not a swiss army knife saw. IT may get it done but it won't be efficient.
> 
> Cole


Isn't a swiss army knife for every use? I feel like your backwards. Haha but go Makita . There is no comparison its just a better saw.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> ... I'm surprised no one has metioned the Kapex yet.:blink:


One drawback with the Kapex, and it's true about some of the other Festools, is that it probably would only be a personal tool. I'm willing to let my Makita be the job-site chop saw, but that wouldn't be true with the Kapex. I won't let my TS55 be used as a generic skilsaw, and I wouldn't let my crew use a Festool router for cutting window openings in OSB. The Festools are precision tools in a way that other tools aren't, and rough treatment will mess that up.

If you're at all trying to get away from being the go-to guy for careful work, then you need to have tools that your crew can use.

Just a thought.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jswills76 said:


> Isn't a swiss army knife for every use? I feel like your backwards. Haha but go Makita . There is no comparison its just a better saw.


What he is saying is one saw cant do all things well. Just like a dedicated knife is better than a Swiss Army knife or a dedicated screw driver, file, scissors is better than a Swiss Army knife. 

Just as an example my kapex blows away my Bosch for speed and accuracy on trim yet my Bosch blows away my kapex for capacity and power on decks of framing.


----------



## Chcraftsmen (Apr 13, 2013)

A guy I used to work with had the 10" makita. EVERYONE hated it. It was a pain to use. He stopped using it after less than a year. I personally use Bosch for almost everything and have never had a problem. Good luck


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

I used a bosch maybe 3 years ago and found there upfront controls and well all of the controls to be a nuisance. Also that it was extremely heavy and ackward. Maybe things have changed since then. And sorry no kapex I cant have a saw that's worth more than I am! :no:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chcraftsmen said:


> A guy I used to work with had the 10" makita. EVERYONE hated it. It was a pain to use. He stopped using it after less than a year. I personally use Bosch for almost everything and have never had a problem. Good luck


That's the first time I ever heard someone say they hated the Makita saws. They are the saw I would have if I couldn't have the kapex. Perhaps them people using his saw should go by their own instead of using someone else's lol. 
Def wouldn't have the Bosch over the Makita. I ain't been impressed with any of my Bosch saws. I'm a fussy **** though.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

asevereid said:


> I know that the next mitre saw I get will bethe MakLS1016L.
> There's a decent review here: http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/makita-ls1016l-review-62133/
> 
> And user TFB Ghost has some words to say about it as well, hit him up with a PM.
> I say pick the Makita, save your nickels to get the stand you want, and not the one that's available with the DW.



Thanks for the link I cant believe I missed that thread Ive been looking everywhere


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the double set of slider bars on the Makita was a mistake. I use my Bosch almost daily and I have to say it is a great saw.











I don't know what they were thinking when they built this saw.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I think the double set of slider bars on the Makita was a mistake.


"Lucy! You got some splainin to do!"

:blink:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Big Shoe said:


> Same here, maybe two hands though. But it is there when you need it.
> 
> As far as the stand goes, mine is very old and has been to a lot of jobs. it is very portable. All in all not bad. Don't think it is for every day heavy duty use.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose.


You took that out of context.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> "Lucy! You got some splainin to do!"
> 
> :blink:


Look at that makita pic carefully, there is a slider on the bottom, and a slider on the top. It is rediculous.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> One drawback with the Kapex, and it's true about some of the other Festools, is that it probably would only be a personal tool. I'm willing to let my Makita be the job-site chop saw, but that wouldn't be true with the Kapex. I won't let my TS55 be used as a generic skilsaw, and I wouldn't let my crew use a Festool router for cutting window openings in OSB. The Festools are precision tools in a way that other tools aren't, and rough treatment will mess that up.
> 
> If you're at all trying to get away from being the go-to guy for careful work, then you need to have tools that your crew can use.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thank you Bob,

I have thought this for a long time...

When you make the investment in Festool, you or your most trusted lead, should be the only people using this equipment!


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Look at that makita pic carefully, there is a slider on the bottom, and a slider on the top. It is rediculous.


Yep.













I forgot about that model.

I thought you meant...

Nevermind.

You know what I thought you meant...


...Anyways, not to derail the thread, :

Charlie Oh' Hanagan?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I think the double set of slider bars on the Makita was a mistake. I use my Bosch almost daily and I have to say it is a great saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a nice little saw. I tried it out at the dealer here and I would def own one but the price is out there. You can buy a makita 12" slider for what this thing costs. If it was $350 it would be a cool saw for install where you are in and out in less than an hour.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

In regards to the DW Stand, I have one from about 8 years ago. They have changed things on it since then.
The improvement from the original one is the handles that make it easier to fold/unfold, but can't say whether or not they break.
The biggest PITA is the new style of mounting brackets. They changed them around and they break pretty easily. I can't stand them.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the 10" dewalt slider. Been using it for about 5 years and love it. Wish I could get the kapex but oh well. I have the dewalt on one of the new dewalt stands, I like it, haven't had any problems, seems to do what it's asked to. I previously had of on a ryobi stand, that's a very durable stand, I could throw it around pretty good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie Oh'Haragan

"C" for a half hammer mark "O" for a whole hammer mark. So the next time your apprentice leaves a pecker track, you can tell him what this is.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a 745 table saw, Its never let me down,
> 
> View attachment 90914


best on the go table saw ever!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

best all time miter saws: 
the blue hands down will go toe to toe with the green same size, weight, and accuracy. the dust collection is pretty nice with vac too. we have 2. 

the green is excellent for it all and mine. I use is for everything from alum, light framing to 100year old timbers to crown. Look some of the other post here on ct. Just change a blade and off you go. 

We only have room for light weight 10" with the smallest possible footprint. 

if you have suburban type space then go with the 12" makita but the previous model if possible the new dewalt 12" slider dust collection is respectable. We are always on the go and need to keep it light and tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

you will not find a more portable accurate almost dustless system anywhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> you will not find a more portable accurate almost dustless anywhere. :thumbsup:


Nothing like hold up a dollar with a nickel.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I think the double set of slider bars on the Makita was a mistake. I use my Bosch almost daily and I have to say it is a great saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree. I have the older model. see pict below.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Nothing like hold up a dollar with a nickel.


call it what you want. but that nickel was more like $200.... the mini dewalt is excellent. I use it with it's own extensions when I do have the room to add the 7ft saw helpers when I needed. solid stable small and light. we work in the city were we have 100+ year old houses anything else is just too dam big. dent up walls can't get up 3-flights of 24" stairs. 

I will add since I have been in /out of more and elevator jobs (high rises) I am considering getting the Festy ug. But can stand the idea of tweaking my truck for one more thing.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> call it what you want. but that nickel was more like $200.... the mini dewalt is excellent. I use it with it's own extensions when I do have the room to add the 7ft saw helpers when I needed. solid stable small and light. we work in the city were we have 100+ year old houses anything else is just too dam big. dent up walls can't get up 3-flights of 24" stairs.
> 
> I will add since I have been in /out of more and elevator job (high rises) I am considering getting the Festy ug.


crappy pic but here is one 









of mine


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

so that would be the nickel holding up the fifty cents...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> so that would be the nickel holding up the fifty cents...lol:thumbsup:


I would go nearly as far as fifty cents. Maybe quarter.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

Granted this may not be the popular opinion but a company I work for runs Ryobi stands on a couple their crews because of their size and price. They aren't used every day so it works perfect. For the crew that uses theirs everyday the dewalt works just fine as material support and that's it. I'm looking for just the material support part and not one that makes extended fences so a dewalt would work just fine.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I have used both DeWalt miter boxes and Makita a lot. I prefer DeWalts miter box. It is actually the only toll made by DeWalt that I actually like. The stand is a good stand and an excellent perk for free.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

when i had my 12" Hitachi i had a ryobi stand. its still gets uses every once and a while by the guy that got my saw. it lasted me 2 years before it was wore out.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

wooddan said:


> granted this may not be the popular opinion but a company i work for runs ryobi stands on a couple their crews because of their size and price. They aren't used every day so it works perfect. For the crew that uses theirs everyday the dewalt works just fine as material support and that's it. I'm looking for just the material support part and not one that makes extended fences so a dewalt would work just fine.


i keep the ryobi in the other truck. It's bomb proof. Not a dam thing wrong with it. $99.00 best deal


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got my makita 10" slider (saw towards the back in the porch pic) and the larger Dewalt stand. The job (porch pic) I'm on now required working off the existing roof / new deck with access via an extension ladder. The buddy's saw is an older 12" makita bolted to an equally older makita steel wheeled stand. The combo weighs like 100lbs. No way we were gonna lug that up the ladder. So my setup worked well because we can break it down for ladder access and also tuck it away in a corner for the night. Easy peasy.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I've got my makita 10" slider (saw towards the back in the porch pic) and the larger Dewalt stand. The job (porch pic) I'm on now required working off the existing roof / new deck with access via an extension ladder. The buddy's saw is an older 12" makita bolted to an equally older makita steel wheeled stand. The combo weighs like 100lbs. No way we were gonna lug that up the ladder. So my setup worked well because we can break it down for ladder access and also tuck it away in a corner for the night. Easy peasy.


Ninzan looking good. I love the window trim Cedar?


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Ninzan looking good. I love the window trim Cedar?


Yeah. S4S cedar. Lovely smell.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Yeah. S4S cedar. Lovely smell.


love it....


----------



## John Hyatt (Jan 22, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Look at that makita pic carefully, there is a slider on the bottom, and a slider on the top. It is rediculous.


Mike that is really a good feature. A Man can lock out how far the slide goes with that arangment. I use it for repetitive cuts.

I could not do without that 18 volt little makita thing now.

J.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I think the double set of slider bars on the Makita was a mistake.
> I don't know what they were thinking when they built this saw.


Simple, shorter rails means less deflection. It also allows the saw to fold up more compact then a slider with a single set. I have Zero problems with the dual sets of slides on my LS1016. Zero. Saws with single, longer rails are prone to deflecting under heavy bevel angles. Saws I have used and personally experienced this on where the Bosch 5412L, DW718, Hitachi C10FS (two of them) and the Makita LS1013.

5412









DW718 (this saw isn't too bad...they have shorter rails due to the fact that DeWalt has the blade plunge further below the turn table, thus increasing the segment of the saw blade that come in contact with the wood)










C10FS









LS1013









Saws I have used and never had a problem with (unless I "force" them to deflect) Bosch GCM12SD and the Makita LS1016.

GCM12SD (No rails, doesn't belong in this discussion)









LS1016L (Look how short the rails are...)









You also can note that when other saws are are at full extention, either out or in, the rails and the mount are FAR away....lets say one foot...from the table. That means there is two feet where both the rails can deflect and the casting going back to the saw can deflect. That little deflection over two feet can mean alot to some guys.

*Look at the LS1016. When one set of rails are extended, the other is "closed"....cutting that length in half.*


----------



## timberrat (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been wanting a sliding compound miter saw looked into the kapex, new makita and dewalt. I really wanted the kapex but couldnt pony up the cash for one so I was going with the makita but I ended up with the dewalt it was local and I got 10% off and a free stand. Seems like a good saw so far and a good deal.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

timberrat said:


> I have been wanting a sliding compound miter saw looked into the kapex, new makita and dewalt. I really wanted the kapex but couldnt pony up the cash for one so I was going with the makita but I ended up with the dewalt it was local and I got 10% off and a free stand. Seems like a good saw so far and a good deal.


I have never used one, but I have heard good things about the DW717


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

Ive settled on the Makita but in my searches ive been wondering where all the hitachi 10 inch sliders are? All can find are the 12 and81/2


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got the Trojan miter saw stand for my 10" Bosch slider. It's nice, but heavy if you have to lift stand and saw together.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

Finally did it bought the Makita 10 inch slider. When I was playing with it in the store I could not figure out the miter adjustment. But as soon as I brought it home I had no problem and found I like it over the standard style. :thumbup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

wooddan said:


> Finally did it bought the Makita 10 inch slider. When I was playing with it in the store I could not figure out the miter adjustment. But as soon as I brought it home I had no problem and found I like it over the standard style. :thumbup:



Yeah, its different but it works well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zippster (Dec 22, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Have you considered the Bosch? I really like my 12" slider with the gravity rise stand.


x2, cuts are precise and easy to move around alone with this stand. Stand is rock solid and couldnt beat the price of free with the saw special a couple years ago.


----------

